# Chickens/Ducks



## Hailee's Herd (Oct 5, 2007)

Hi, can I see pictures of everyones chickens/ducks? I'm interested in Pekin ducks.  Also, I was wondering what people thought would be a better pet: two chickens, or two Pekin ducks. Which one do you think would get along better with goats? Which one is friendlier to humans?Thanks!


----------



## morganslil1 (Nov 13, 2007)

I love pekin ducks I had one named turkey he fell in love with our dog he followed her every where.I recommend ducks but you may want a different type because when they molt you have white feathers every where.


----------



## Cinder (Mar 3, 2008)

I've had ducks so I can't address that part but... we have chickens and just love them. We are getting fifteen more in about three weeks to add to my flock.

My girls play/hold them pretty much everyday. They love to be outside with them and the chickens are such fun to just sit and watch while they free range. Obviously, we love getting organic, free range eggs every day - especially with the price of eggs going up so quickly.

I'm going to be keeping my goats with my chickens to start out with as that has the Fort Knox of protective fencing for them. As they get older the goats will move to a much larger fenced area by the barn.


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

We have chickens and have had ducks, and if I had to choose one for a pet, I would choose ducks hands down, they are so cool!!! They eat lots and lots of bugs, they don't dig up the flowers, and they don't destroy your yard. Its really fun to watch them swim in the kiddie pool too. We had pekin ducks and we are getting more this year.


----------



## deenak (Oct 10, 2007)

We have Pekin Ducks in with the goats.. The goats could actually care less about the ducks. The only thing that I don't like is all of the duck poop in the barn. It is much easier to clean up after the goats than the ducks!!


----------



## Cinder (Mar 3, 2008)

Here's a couple of pictures of my chickens. They are not real good but gives you an idea of my flock.









Here's our Rooster with a couple of his girls... (These are Australorps.)










Here's my Silver Spangled Hamburg and two White Leghorns by the nesting boxes during construction.









Here you can see them all laying up against or next to me while I'm working on their fence... they do love to be underfoot and help me.


----------



## Hailee's Herd (Oct 5, 2007)

Awww... I like your chickens Cinder. I decided that I am going to get some Mallards and release them. Thanks for all of your help. I'd still like to see pics of your chickens and poultry though.


----------

